# spinflo oven door



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi hope some one can help with this .
my wife broke our oven door it was made of glass
the oven is a spinflo 
model oh73000df.
as we use our m/home a lot we are in urgent need of one 
thanks


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Try these >>spinflo<<


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Try www.leisureshopdirect.com they do spares for this make.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

If the above do not work then you could try contacting Thetford as Spinflo are part of their group.

JohnW


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

well we have had no luck in getting a new door.
today i was messing around in my workshop and found a nice new sheet of stainless steel complete with its protective cover on .
so i set to work and in 2 hours we had a nice new s/steel door .
even the wife is well pleased with it .so much so she has asked for the other doors on the cooker to be done .


----------

